# What's the NAME of your closest Amish/Mennonite store?



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

So as not to hijack the other thread, what is the name and location of your Amish/Mennonite store? Many people responded in the other thread by saying things like, "about 12 miles away", but gave no clue as the where that might be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

If there is an Amish/Mennonite store in the whole state of Florida I am not aware of it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

We go to a Mennonite/Salvage store in Meyerstown PA called Hornings. there are a few of them in that area


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The one that is 12 miles from me is called Country View Bulk Foods. Would you like the phone number Sally, so you can call them for directions or ask for certian products?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sure, if you have it handy, 7thswan. Otherwise I can Google it.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Begins with an S, in Warsaw, New York. Just outside the village on a hill. Left hand side. Make a mean sub very meaty. 
Last week when I was doing KP duty @ church a ladies were talking about an Amish store by Lyndonville I think. When I pressed them for directions thay go vague.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

The one where my dd works is Martin's Farm Market. The one close to my farm, very close, like 2 miles away is Weavers Bulk Food.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

A.T. Hagan said:


> If there is an Amish/Mennonite store in the whole state of Florida I am not aware of it.


Are you sure there aren't any in Sarasota? That's like Lancaster Co Pa Southound:

There are so many year round plain resident's there that I thought for sure there must be a bulk food store there. I know a lady who used to go to my church but married a guy from Florida, they live near Pensacola, since there is a church there, there might be a bulk food store there as well. I'll have to ask her the next time she comes here to visit her family.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Yoder's Country Bakery or something like that. It has baked goods weekly and grains, fresh fruits and veggies, groceries and some meats.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Dettweillers in Cub Run Ky.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Doesn't have a name, just a sign on the mailbox that says "Bulk Foods"

Ivanhoe, Ontario.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

mountainlaurel said:


> Are you sure there aren't any in Sarasota? That's like Lancaster Co Pa Southound:
> 
> There are so many year round plain resident's there that I thought for sure there must be a bulk food store there. I know a lady who used to go to my church but married a guy from Florida, they live near Pensacola, since there is a church there, there might be a bulk food store there as well. I'll have to ask her the next time she comes here to visit her family.


 There are various "Amish stores" in Pinecraft (Sarasota) but so far as I've been able to discover none of them carry the sorts of things that Amish stores are mostly talked about on this board for. At least so far as any sort of online search has been able to turn up. 

Sarasota is over three hours south of here and the rare times we head down that way we're on a schedule which won't allow me to investigate more fully in person.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry so late Sally. 989-635-3764 Should mention,they are closed on Mondays.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Yoder's. Of course.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

It is called Peights- 
and there is another one called Peachey's


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Pelenaka said:


> Begins with an S, in Warsaw, New York. Just outside the village on a hill. Left hand side. Make a mean sub very meaty.
> Last week when I was doing KP duty @ church a ladies were talking about an Amish store by Lyndonville I think. When I pressed them for directions thay go vague.
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


No clue why I thought the name of teh Amish store began with an S - anyways here's a listing for NYS

Lantz's Bulk Foods 
6505 State Rte 5 
Vernon, NY 
Phone: (315) 829-3035 

The Olde Country Market 
5673 State Route 20A E. 
Warsaw, NY 14569 
Phone: (585) 786-3710 

Pine Ridge Groceries 
4085 State Hwy 206 
Bainbridge, NY 
Phone: (607) 967-5926 

Sharpâs Bulk Foods 
8220 Rt. 289 
Belleville, NY 
Phone: (315)846-5337 

Fairview Bulk Food 
1692 County Line Rd. 
Lyndonville, NY 
Phone: (716) 765-1127 

Yoderâs Country Cupboard 
10847 Waterbury Road 
Lyndonville, NY 
Phone: (585) 765-3354 

Kountry Kupboard 
7967 Rt. 20 
Madison, NY 
Phone: (315) 893-7437 

Martinâs Country Store 
11828 US Hwy 11 
North Lawrence, NY 
Phone: (315) 389-4283 

Oak Hill Bulk Foods, Inc. 
3173 Route 14A 
Penn Yan, NY 
Phone: (315)-536-0836 

Weaver-View Farms 
1190 Earls Hill Rd. 
Penn Yan, NY 
Phone: (315) 781-2571 

North Country Store 
32660 Rt. 11 S 
Philadelphia, NY 
Phone: (315) 642-0646 

Sauderâs Store 
2146 W River Road 
Seneca Falls, NY 
Phone: (315) 568-2673


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The only Mennonite store I know of here in the valley is in Halsey, been in there several times for Wheat and gummy candy in the shape of fried eggs...I haven't a clue what name of the store is (I'll look on our way to pick up Bees in Eugene).
I hear they have killer Cinnamon rolls and muffins...homebaked...They are always sold out when we stop in.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

The only Amish store I know about is Schrock's in Spartansburg, off Rt.89. I am terrible with directions, but I can get there and back, lol! I know it's a little ways down a dirt road and there are lumber mills on the main road before you turn on the dirt road. I do believe there is a sign on the main road with an arrow pointing down the dirt road. I have been told there is an Amish store in Centerville and a Mennonite salvage store on Ninevah Rd in Knox, but I have never looked for either. I guess I am kind of pathetic for living in the Venango/Mercer County area all my life and not knowing where more are. LOL

Jessie


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Our closest bulk store is Maple Leaf Country Store near Camden, IN. Bulk foods and salvage groceries, deli, baked goods.

Grabill Country Store in Grabill, IN is where I go when I go visit a relly, or several of us pack up and go to Shipshewana, IN for a raiding party on E&S Sales, Yoder's Department Store, Yoder's Do It Best Hardware, and Yoder Meats (all different Yoders). Bulk food of many and odd kinds, produce,great fabric, kitchenware, frozen meat - take a cooler , and do try the ice cream at the E&S Produce next to E&S Sales. We've also been meaning to do the tour thru Middlebury and Goshen, IN, but we get distracted in Shipshe. No affliation, just good stuff. 

One of the plain people bakeries up by Camden does take some small bulk snacky stuff to the Lafayette Farmer's Markets along with their bake stand, but the prices ! I can make barrels of "Puppy Chow" for what they want for a couple sacks of it or Chex Party Mix-definitely catering to the local organic free-range yuppies in West Lafayette. 

I can't bear to buy anything at those farmers' markets near the university - $3 for a bunch of radishes or $1.50 a pound for not very good looking tomatoes in August. Now last fall I went to E&S Sales in Shipshe, got 50# of some of the best tasting potatoes I ever had for under $10, wonderful winter squash and a nice box of apples for not an outrageous price. It's too far to go to Shipshe on a regular basis, but I load up when I get over that way. I'm still looking for a good local farmers' market to buy bulk fruits & veggies of the things I can't grow, but with gas prices, it may really not pay to do that this year.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

A.T. Hagan said:


> There are various "Amish stores" in Pinecraft (Sarasota) but so far as I've been able to discover none of them carry the sorts of things that Amish stores are mostly talked about on this board for. At least so far as any sort of online search has been able to turn up.


There may be your down fall. At least around here they are none findable on the internet. NOW, if you know the name and address of a place you can google it, but I have never found one from a "blank" search. You almost have to know a guy that knows a guy if you don't drive pass one in your travels (some are way off the beaten path).

My SIL lives in Tampa and her in-laws are in Sarasota. She has never mentioned finding an Amish store down there, although I remember discussing it with her when she was up here at Thanksgiving. She gets her stuff from here, she comes up about once every 5 yrs., we almost always end up mailing her a box or two back of her clothes, lol. Love to hear if anyone finds one down there.

Here: there are almost too many to mention, lol. I doubt anyone in this region would be "looking" for one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Ohio dreamer said:


> There may be your down fall. At least around here they are none findable on the internet. NOW, if you know the name and address of a place you can google it, but I have never found one from a "blank" search. You almost have to know a guy that knows a guy if you don't drive pass one in your travels (some are way off the beaten path).
> 
> My SIL lives in Tampa and her in-laws are in Sarasota. She has never mentioned finding an Amish store down there, although I remember discussing it with her when she was up here at Thanksgiving. She gets her stuff from here, she comes up about once every 5 yrs., we almost always end up mailing her a box or two back of her clothes, lol. Love to hear if anyone finds one down there.
> 
> Here: there are almost too many to mention, lol. I doubt anyone in this region would be "looking" for one.


 It's always better to have first hand local knowledge. With the Plain Folk community being as large as it apparently is in the Pinecraft area I'm pretty certain there's got to be at least one store that would serve the purpose. But I could not find it in a net search and I seldom have need to go down to Sarasota. It may be they're doing some sort of truck pool cooperative deal like we do up here.

Even if there is such a store down there given the travel time (and expense) I probably would not find it worthwhile to make that trip.


----------

